# Does a good router affect broadband speed? and Tiscali Intenet Porblems.



## DVD773 (Nov 25, 2009)

Does a good router make any difference to you broadband speed?

If so what router should I get, I need A LOT of Ethernet ports, over 10, and wireless. Currently I’m using BT voyager 2100 wireless ADSL with a couple of LAN hubs to add ports. Any ideas or advice on how to improve my connection speed?

Tiscali Conection proablems.

Recently I’ve had a massive drop in my connection speed. Down from 1.5mbs to 200kps, I really want to get to the source of the problem. The line has been intermittent and the line rate is changing too. I’m with Tiscali so asking them is out of the question. I have quite an old weird router setup but nothing has changed recently, so that doesn’t explain the drop. I don’t think ive been capped, I’m pretty sure that even Tiscali would have told me. So that only leaves either something I haven’t thought of, or that they are doing work on the line, anyway is there anything I can do to find out the cause of the problem and solve it?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, any router should be able to handle 1.5mbit connections, that's pretty slow!


----------



## DVD773 (Nov 25, 2009)

Yer that what i thought, thanks!

Yer 1.5 is pretty slo but out here in the english contryside thats all i can hope for, damm i hate english broadband


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The answer is... Any old router. :grin:


----------



## showger (Dec 7, 2009)

I am using the router It does not affect the Internet speed,I check my speed usually in the site http://www.ip-details.com/internet-speed-test/


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

showger said:


> I am using the router It does not affect the Internet speed,I check my speed usually in the site http://www.ip-details.com/internet-speed-test/


Why not go direct to www.speedtest.net instead of going through the middle-man?


----------

